
Of Aviation Crashes and Software Bugs - pchristensen
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/of-aviation-crashes-and-software-bugs
======
sanj
whoohoo! I get to quote my thesis!

"Three solution approaches to concerns regarding autoﬂight systems, and mode
transitions in particular, are presented in this thesis. The ﬁrst is to use
training to modify pilot behaviours, or procedures to work around known
problems. The second approach is to mitigate problems by enhancing feedback.
The third approach is to modify the process by which automation is designed.
The Operator Directed Process forces the consideration and creation of an
automation model early in the design process for use as the basis of the
software speciﬁcation and training."

Sadly, an in contrast to this article, guess which ones happens the vast
majority of the time?

The first. Which usually consists of a pink page inserted in to the pilots'
handbooks.

I'd call that a "patch".

~~~
pchristensen
"a pink page inserted in to the pilots' handbooks"

lol - what a powerful influence that must have had on the heart and mind of
every pilot!

